# phoenix p8 problem!!!!!



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

so I got a p8 sound board for my usa sd40-2 and installed it last night, it is paired with a aristo revolution, now it works great but for no reason will start to rev up and down and play horn and bell sounds for no reason when it is idling, i have spent all morning trying to fix this problem or at least find out if it is supposed to do that... and have found no info on this problem... i thought the speaker could be messing with because it is so close to the board, but i took the speaker out and added some wire to it and now its 3 feet away and still does it! I have the computer program for the sound board and cant find any options on this or are looking in the wrong place, but i also notice that as the locomotive idols for like 5 or more minutes it stops doing the random crap and works like its supposed to! so can anyone help me out on this?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

According to Phoenix the problem is with Aristo's PWM electronics.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

The only way i can see that being a problem is if some how the revolution is sending out electricity when it shouldn't...? As i don't use an aristo power pack...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Aristo Revolution (at least the original non-sound versions) leak a very low voltage even when the throttle is set to zero. My guess is that the Phoenix is picking up on this, and thinking the locomotive is moving. 

On the programming software, under the "Big Sound" System icon, look for "start voltage." My guess is that this is set to 0, and the Phoenix is detecting something more than that. Slide this up to around 2 or 3 volts, so that even if the Phoenix is reading this voltage, it's not enough to trigger the sounds to go out of idle. At least, that's where I'd look. 

I've got the Revo/Phoenix combination in four of my locos, and usually keep this set around 2 volts. Mine are steam, but I get all the idle sounds and directional sounds as one would expect. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I've never seen a P8 board do this. try reprogramming it. you can call me tomorrow if you like. 618.445.2970


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have had this problem and have done what K says and it has fixed it. 
Dick


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried every setting possible on Andy's S4, gave up an called Jim. His response was what I stated. Robby, I'll give you a try at it next weekend.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

just wanted to say thanks for responding guys! well I have an original non-sound version in this locomotive and if i turn up the start voltage it does stop doing this! but I have to turn the start voltage up to the point were the locomotive will move a couple of feet until the sound unit picks up on it... which solves one problem but has created another... I did not know that the original versions did this! i checked my other locomotives that i have p8 boards in and they are the new Revolutions... so I guess that explains why it does this... also robby i did reload the software on this board 4 times! so I guess i will take apart the locomotive again and switch the revos and see if that makes a difference and if it does ill get another new revo!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You may try a different sound file, too. I've found there to be weird variations between them where one behaves differently than the other, or sometimes it's specific to the locomotive. I'll put the Revo/Phoenix in one loco and it works one way, but when I put the same set-up in another loco, it behaves differently. I suppose that's a little easier to do with a steam loco than a diesel, because the motor sounds are fairly identifiable (at least to the purist), but it might be worth a shot. 

I think that's probably one reason it takes me sometimes two or three evenings to fine-tune a sound installation. There's no one "I know this works every time" setting. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, I've had the same results that you have experienced. Phoenix is saying it's difficult to detect the PWM voltage peaks.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

well after playing with the phoenix settings for a week... (to lazy to take the locomotive apart again and switch revos) I have gotten the sound card to work with my old revo! it works great now!!!!!!!!!!! I had to put the "start voltage" up to 11% and mess with some of the speed settings... but it all works great now! I just added another p8 to ad sd70 with a new revo and i didn't have this problem at all,l so thanks guys! and thank you kevin for your info!


----------

